# Spartan Cable Safety Guide....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Just curious on how many people actually use this thing :huh: I never even received mine with the machine, gunna have to put up a stink :laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

all my machines predate the ones that came with the guard. But it looks annoying as hell.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've never used one...

Ugly gloves and hands on for me...:thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Gotta feel the cable or you might as well put your machine into auto and kink a cable.


----------

